# Need help with muscadine wine



## AUwiner (Feb 5, 2013)

My muscadine wine from last year is now 4 months old. I've just finished about a month cold stabalization. The problem is the wine just doesn't have much fruit flavor. It was made from Carlos grapes but I suspect I was probably a little light on the fruit since the vines didn't have a very good year. In years past I have added a fruit pack, but again lack of fruit prevented that option. The alcohol content is fine, about 11%. In fact that is what you taste most.

I hate to waste 5 gallons of wine. At this point is there anything I can do or add to give the wine more flavor?


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 5, 2013)

If you don't come up with an idea to get the muscadine flavor up, you may wish to add some blackberry Jam (seedless). IF you have not stabilized it, it may want to ferment again which you would not want. I made a muscadine/blackberry wine and I think it will be good.


----------



## Loner (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm entertaining the same question. Fortunately I don't have a wine at risk at the moment. I have access to several different muscadine vines this year and will be making a few batches this fall. You would think there would be a muscadine extract for additional flavor but I haven't found one yet. Maybe some of our more experienced folks have the answer. I intend to back sweeten with additional juice if I can't find an extract.


----------



## novalou (Feb 5, 2013)

AUwiner said:


> My muscadine wine from last year is now 4 months old. I've just finished about a month cold stabalization. The problem is the wine just doesn't have much fruit flavor. It was made from Carlos grapes but I suspect I was probably a little light on the fruit since the vines didn't have a very good year. In years past I have added a fruit pack, but again lack of fruit prevented that option. The alcohol content is fine, about 11%. In fact that is what you taste most.
> 
> I hate to waste 5 gallons of wine. At this point is there anything I can do or add to give the wine more flavor?



Take a sample and sweeten with sugar, see if some of the fruitiness comes back. Sometimes with the alcohol and acid, it hides some of the other flavors. Age will also improve the flavor.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Feb 5, 2013)

How light did you go? How many pounds per gallon?


----------



## dralarms (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I just finished 2 bottles of muscadine, one bottled 10/20/12 the other 10/31/12. Both need to age a bit more. But if early trials are any indication they will be wonderful In 9 months to a year.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 8, 2013)

Just about everybody around here uses 10 pounds to the gallon.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 8, 2013)

I have trouble with 11 gallons of muscadine. One is straight and the other is blended with blackberry. Truthfully, they taste a lot like what I would expect crap to taste like. I put way, way too much (a teaspoon) in one and two teaspoon in another. That was back in early November. I have splashed racked them a couple of times. Will do it again this week maybe. 

I just gonna have to wait it out for several more months.


----------



## novalou (Feb 8, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I have trouble with 11 gallons of muscadine. One is straight and the other is blended with blackberry. Truthfully, they taste a lot like what I would expect crap to taste like. I put way, way too much (a teaspoon) in one and two teaspoon in another. That was back in early November. I have splashed racked them a couple of times. Will do it again this week maybe.
> 
> I just gonna have to wait it out for several more months.



When did you start the wine? You added teaspoons of what to each wine? ABV? Yeast used?

Why would you splash rack? Unless you have a sulphur smell, don't add air on purpose. If you have done this excessively in the past, you probably oxidized your wine. Maybe that's why it tastes like crap......


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 9, 2013)

novalou said:


> When did you start the wine? You added teaspoons of what to each wine? ABV? Yeast used?
> 
> Why would you splash rack? Unless you have a sulphur smell, don't add air on purpose. If you have done this excessively in the past, you probably oxidized your wine. Maybe that's why it tastes like crap......



I am sorry, I put way too much kmeta in the wine. I am hoping that is why the wine is so bitter as the kmeta should neutralize given time as I understand it.


----------



## novalou (Feb 9, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I am sorry, I put way too much kmeta in the wine. I am hoping that is why the wine is so bitter as the kmeta should neutralize given time as I understand it.



How much midis you add?


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know cause I don't know what a midis is.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 9, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I don't know cause I don't know what a midis is.



Its auto correct for a word the phone or tablet don't understand. 

I'm sure they meant k-meta.


----------

